

Songs as a Service a 10 week creative challenge - sagey
http://songsasaservice.wordpress.com/
I'm after some help. I'm 3 weeks into a 10 week SAAS project. No not Software As A Service, Songs As A Service! 
Every Sunday I post on the Songs as a Service Facebook page asking for suggestions for a song topic. Every Monday at 10pm (GMT) I start writing and recording a song based on the topic with the most likes. The song is then uploaded some time before the next Monday for your aural pleasure. Ever wanted a song written for you? then check out  my blog and start thinking about song topics for week 4. Thanks in advance for your help :)
======
sagey
Week 3's song now up on the blog

